# What age or year is considered OLD? Tractors Please



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

I went to my local dealer last week to buy a few parts for a tractor, and during our discussion I said..... the tractor wasn't old, it was around an 83 or 84 model. He replyed. That is OLD.

What year or age does anyone here think a tractor is old?
When the warranty runs out?

:fineprint


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:dazed: 

Well My guess is that any tractor with Rusty_Nuts would be considered old. 

"Gulp", Sorry Rusty, I just could not resist.

NANA


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Old?*

I consider my tractors as vintage not old.Like fine wine they get better and better with age.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess it depends a lot on your frame of reference. If you are in your 60s, a 25 year old machine is not old. If you are in your 20s, a 25 year old machine is probably ancient. I remember President Johnson, Nixon, Ford, etc. To my daughter, they are just people in her history book. I'm 47 years old so to me, any tractor older than me is old. I think it also depends on the persons knowlege and familiarity with various tractors. If a fella never drove one as a kid and has no personal history with tractors until he bought his first "Box Store Special" 5 years ago, he probably thinks that his is old. After all, he probably trades his car in every 3 years.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*American Way*

I live in a 200 year old house,have a 50 year old wife,have tractors 3-60 years old, drive a 20 year old truck,and take a bath in a 70 year old tub.I should do my part as a good American and throw it all out and get new stuff .It is people like me that slow the economy down.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

slipshod,
You have one of those old claw foot bathtubs that can hold more than 2" of water? I love those! We had one in our house when I was a kid, you could fill it up with hot water and soak the aches right out of those tired muscles. Hard to do that in today's plastic mini tubs.:shower:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*For What it Cost to Redo*

I could have bought two fiberglass tubs. The diverter valve,faucets, and shower asembly along was $700.00 To get the porcellin refurbished I spent $900.00.Exposed overflow and drain assembly was $100.00


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> *:dazed:
> 
> Well My guess is that any tractor with Rusty_Nuts would be considered old.
> ...


HA HA, yep I like it. HA HA :thumbsup: Of corse sometimes these things happen when you get up there in age.


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I guess it depends a lot on your frame of reference. If you are in your 60s, a 25 year old machine is not old. If you are in your 20s, a 25 year old machine is probably ancient. I remember President Johnson, Nixon, Ford, etc. To my daughter, they are just people in her history book. I'm 47 years old so to me, any tractor older than me is old. I think it also depends on the persons knowlege and familiarity with various tractors. If a fella never drove one as a kid and has no personal history with tractors until he bought his first "Box Store Special" 5 years ago, he probably thinks that his is old. After all, he probably trades his car in every 3 years. *


HUM very good point. Too my kids my 80's tractors are old, but to me it needs to be in the 60's at least.

Am I giving away my age here???????


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I think that your ID name 'rusty_nuts' already gave your age away...:lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

not to sound like my parents.. but "they just dont make them like they used to"

stuff made way back when was made to last.. nowadays we live in a throw away society.. VCR breaks.. pitch it.. pc dies, get a new one... cars getting old.. get a new one... maybe that logic is being translated to tractors?

You hear the L bashers saying they are 5 year tractors.. that is not acceptable.. so how old is old? no idea, but if it runs, and does a good job.. its not too old.. 

I'd still have my toro 266H but i had problems with the recycler deck.. It left a strip behind it... i had the thing serviced about 5 times and finally said the hell with it.. . Now besides for the cutting, my toro was great... I was sort of looking for an excuse to get bigger ride, plus my yard grew and i wanted to snowblow.. so i got the prestige.

i hope to have this tractor for a while... hopefully in 4 years i wont get that '5 year new tractor itch' 

damn.. in 4 years i may still be paying for it... 


sj


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I would say anything before the mid 80's is getting pretty old. Not that old is a bad thing. My newest tractor is a 87, and my oldest is a '44, so I am not saying anything bad about them.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well my Snapper is 32 years old and i think it old it still cuts and look good for it age. It dont look nothing like the new ones so it stands out in the crowed but thats what i like it to do stand out.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well my Snapper is 32 years old and i think it old it still cuts and look good for it age. It dont look nothing like the new ones so it stands out in the crowed but thats what i like it to do stand out.
> Jody *


:smiles: And Jody bought it new when he was a middle aged man.:smiles: HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: American Way*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I live in a 200 year old house,have a 50 year old wife,have tractors 3-60 years old, drive a 20 year old truck,and take a bath in a 70 year old tub.I should do my part as a good American and throw it all out and get new stuff .It is people like me that slow the economy down. *


True words slip, doze it and build new.:smiles:


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well my Snapper is 32 years old and i think it old it still cuts and look good for it age. It dont look nothing like the new ones so it stands out in the crowed but thats what i like it to do stand out.
> Jody *



Maybe it is the "LOOK" of the tractor as Jody says, that people would consider it old.
My '67 looks old not because of rust but because it has that half moon steering wheel, long skinny hood, PTO shaft sticking out of the front grill, and best of all NO PLACE TO REST YOUR FEET !


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *I think that your ID name 'rusty_nuts' already gave your age away...:lmao: *


OOPS, dang am I slow here. Didn't think of that when I wwrote it in. LOL


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Under the right conditions rust can happen at any age.

 

Mark


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

Mark,
true but I think NOW they were talking about ME not the tractors. LOL


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

ingersoll mid 80's that makes my entire farm old the newest tractor is a 83. could i call it a working museum and charge admission?


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

My newest mowing rig is a 49 Cub, and it's newer than I am.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John *.?-!.* _
> *My newest mowing rig is a 49 Cub, and it's newer than I am. *



if thats your newest, whats your oldest??


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

48 Cub

48 model Cub,
48 model owner.
Not all parts are
original on either one.


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John *.?-!.* _
> *My newest mowing rig is a 49 Cub, and it's newer than I am. *


I guess I should amend that statement, I do have a 4 year old White, that I use to mow under trees and around house, but my serious mowing (2+ acres), is done with the Cub.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Bontai Joe*

I just noticed the little smiley you put on your post.When did you get in my house and take the picture of me in my tub?:shower: 
One thing I have noticed I expect more performance from my newer equipment. I will work my 2000 a lot harder then any of the older ones,maybe out of respect for thier age or the fact that I am the guy that has to repair them and hunt for the vintage parts.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *ingersoll mid 80's that makes my entire farm old the newest tractor is a 83. could i call it a working museum and charge admission? *


Hey good Idea. Maby I will try that.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey Slipshod,
Does that old tub look like mine?
This one is my new tub, the older one is a clawfoot.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

let me try that again

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=22c97623-59d9-4838-6ed9-83121a2c1107&size=>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

How about some pics of the old tractors? '67 Bolens 1050


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Hey Ed*

Is that a old Kohler on the side of that tub if so how many HP is it:lmao: :lmao: :smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

*HEY SIXCHOWS*

WOW WEEEEEEEEEEE

Sixchows that tractor is SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET !

I see it has a drive shaft to the blower, That looks like a strong set up. 
Did you restore that Bolens? What a work of art. Even the decal.
Love the picture.
As soon as I get a camera for the computer I'll take some too.
You are right LET"S SEE SOME MORE.
I can look at them all day.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jake,
It's all original! The only thing done was the beige is repainted, but the decals are the originals as is the cordovan(brown) paint and the red rims and tires. Even has the original seat cover! The blower is actually older, I have another from the same year that I'm putting back together.
Bob


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *How about some pics of the old tractors? '67 Bolens 1050 *



OK here is a shot of my oldest. 

It is a 1944 5hp Greavely


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Another shot


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

sixchows 


Nice looking old Bolens....well kept.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul
What's the round attchment in the backgrouund? A mower deck?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Paul
> What's the round attchment in the backgrouund? A mower deck? *


Yup. Thats the 30" mower deck. One of the toughest decks made. Can cut anything from grass, to almost 2" thick brush. That one in the picture has two crossed grass cutting blades on it. The other one I have has the heavy brushcutting blade on it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

What does that round mower deck fit on Paul?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *What does that round mower deck fit on Paul? *



1944 5hp Gravely L:cheers:
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *1944 5hp Gravely L:cheers:
> Jody *


That's a gear box on it. They had a PTO?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Here is a picture*

of one on the tractor they also had rotary plows and snow blowers and broom sweepers.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

So basically the walking tractor (in this case a Gravely) was a power head for a wealth of attachments?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *So basically the walking tractor (in this case a Gravely) was a power head for a wealth of attachments? *


Correct give the man aresent: :smiles: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

anythng thts 20-25 years or older is a antique thts wat i was told by ple so i guess i m a antique lollol:driving: :driving: :driving: :driving:


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

got an old planter junior walk behind original wth cultivators it still has orig decals isnt runnin right yet was settin whikle since i got it its good shape tho :thumbsup: arty:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Naaah! :hand: If it doesn't have at least 2000 hours on it. It is not old. Most of these pieces of equipment can go 4,000 without breathing hard.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *So basically the walking tractor (in this case a Gravely) was a power head for a wealth of attachments? *



Yupper, you got it.

The Gravely's were an ALL gear drive tractor. They used a plantary style transmission. The old L's [like mine] were a two speed. And it was also "shift on the fly" With out stopping, you could go from hi to low, or foward, or reverse. No clutch, no slowing down the motor nothing, just pull the lever. The PTO ran off of the trans output shaft. At the front of the tractor, where the attachment bolted on , was a dog clutch that en, of disengaged the attachment. There is kinda an art to engaging it. Becouse it is a dog clutch, there is no slip. You slow the motor down to a dead idle[somewere around 2 rpm]
 and lighty just a tuch bring the trans in to reverce to slow the shaft down, then BOOT the lever in fast. Kinda an art form.


A few other things is the ease of attachments. Just 4 bolts. Yup thats it, just 4. Remove the four bolts, slip the old attachment out, and slip the new one on. No belts to put on, no shafts to aline, easy. Also the L's had full pressure lube to the motor, and trans. And also an oil filter. These things are REAL tanks. I can not think of ANY garden tractor that was built a tough as these tractors were. To bad the high cost, and changing needs pretty much killed them. They are gone now. I think the last 2 wheeler left the line last year. Kinda sad realy.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

This picture, and the one before it, are of my other L. This one is an early 60's model.[no tags, so don't know for sure] This is my work horse. It is a model LI, and has a 6.6hp motor.The LI was a model L, but had lower gearing so it would go slower. A little better for brush cutting, and tilling etc. The L's were realy pretty fast. At high range, full rpm's you were almost running to keep up. The LI's were just a nice brisk walk. There was also a LS, what had eaven slower gearing. Real good for gardening, but not as good for mowing.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

How much do you use your walking tractor. I have a Troy Bilt Pony rototiller that I use maybe twice a year.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *How much do you use your walking tractor. I have a Troy Bilt Pony rototiller that I use maybe twice a year. *


Well, The '44 I don't use much. A few times last year when all the rest did not run, but thats it. I will probably sell it one of these days. The "newer" one, I used a bit last year doing some brush cutting. I will hold onto that one, to get the tight areas where the tractor brush hog can't get.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well, The '44 I don't use much. A few times last year when all the rest did not run, but thats it. I will probably sell it one of these days. The "newer" one, I used a bit last year doing some brush cutting. I will hold onto that one, to get the tight areas where the tractor brush hog can't get. *


Maybe we can barter for some Case parts?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Maybe we can barter for some Case parts? *


Looking for a new toy? You can never have to many tractors huh? 

I got to say. The old Gravely's are kinda a nice step back in time. No electric start, no compression relese, no governer, just nice, simple, real tough building. People talk about how much HP is needed, you have not seen anything till you have seen one of the old Gravely T head motors work. People who realy know the Gravely's, say that with the later Kohler powerd two wheelers, you need 12hp to do the work of the old 6.6hp. And THIS the the Kohler K single. The king of the old single L&G motors.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Looking for a new toy? You can never have to many tractors huh?
> 
> *


You got that right:smiles:


----------



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't think a tractor is old until its paid for! Yup


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rusty_Nuts _
> *I went to my local dealer last week to buy a few parts for a tractor, and during our discussion I said..... the tractor wasn't old, it was around an 83 or 84 model. He replyed. That is OLD.
> 
> What year or age does anyone here think a tractor is old?
> ...


My newest one is a 1959 model Case 900. Guess that might be the difference between old and antique
caseman-d   :thumbsup:


----------

